# elder scrolls Oblivion install problem



## jastus07 (Nov 3, 2006)

Greeting fellow game junkies!!!!

Here is how the story goes. I have the DVD version of Oblivion and installed it on my new rig. Game worked great ran great the whole nine yards. Now for some reason I my rig (mostly like windows) acted up on me and decided to go into reboot mode over and over. So long story short I was forced to reformat my drive.  
Now the problem I am running into is that when I try to reinstall Oblivion on my rig at the beginning of the set up install it asks for Disk 1 with the setup.isn on it. Well, seeing that this is DVD version and there is no other disk I am not understanding what it wants.
Ok I have 2 cd/dvd rom drives and I have tired them both with no luck. I have tried to open/explore the DVD and the only file there is the Auto run. I am so confused!!  I have tried to install it on 2 other computers and it installs just fine and even can open the disk and see all the files contained there in. 
Well, that leads me to believe that the drives might be bad but I just bought this rig and so far I have been able to install and run numerous programs and other games along with watch DVD movies with no problems.
I am at a loss here I have tried what I know and I am stuck scratching my head. Any ideas that could lead to me getting my game reloaded on my rig would help so I may enjoy the world of Oblivion once again would be great. 

As for specs on the rig to help rule out stuff 
AMD Athlon 64 FX-60 Dual core
Nvidia 7900 GTX 512mb


Again like I said I had it up and running but now it wont even read the disk. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## DANTEDEMONHUNTER (Nov 13, 2006)

did you find out why you couldnt reload, i am having the same problem, i more than exceed the requirements and have all drivers up to date, please reply if this is read. thank you


----------



## jastus07 (Nov 3, 2006)

I did get my problem fixed but I ended up doing a reformat on my drive. For some reason windows did not install right because I started to have problems with other games as well. Not working or stuck in fast forward and no sound. I wiped the drive reformat and presto good as new and everything I have loaded works great. I hope that helps. I didn't want to do it but I don't think I had any other choice. Good luck


jastus


----------



## DANTEDEMONHUNTER (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello And Thanks For The Reply,and Sorry To Here About Having To Reformat, I Have Just Recently Installed A Fresh Install Of Windows So I Was Stumped, Because I Had Everything Up To Date, But I Decided To Call Tech Support On The Game Book And The Man Asked If I Had Any Roxio Programs Installed, And Of Course I Did(roxio Easy Dvd Creator 8) Was The Exact Software Just In Case That Will Be Helpful To Someone Else In The Future. After Removing Roxio And A Restart , Then Install Went Fine, Then I Downloaded The New Launcher Patch And Reinstalled My New Video Card Drivers And The Game Looks Excellent And Plays Perfect. Thank You For Youre Help, As I Told Another Person On This Forum, Im Glad I Joined This Forum, Its Nice To Know Where I Can Find Help When Needed, Thanks Again


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Could be a version thing.. I have Roxio 7 and have had no problems with Oblivion.


----------

